# women with real talent vs women with no talent



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 9, 2009)

Women with talent: Karen Carptenter, Dusty Springfield, Michelle Branch, Vanessa Carlton

Women with no talent, using their bodies to sell records cause they cant sing, write their own music or play an instrument profieciently

Madonna, Avril Lavigne, Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera

Now, which group is a better example for what real music is, a good role model for women, you tell me


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 9, 2009)

Does any kind of sexual act qualify under the "real talent" section?


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 9, 2009)

actsnoblemartin said:


> Women with talent: Karen Carptenter, Dusty Springfield, Michelle Branch, Vanessa Carlton
> 
> Women with no talent, using their bodies to sell records cause they cant sing, write their own music or play an instrument profieciently
> 
> ...



Dying from anorexia ia a great role model


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 9, 2009)

I consulted with the judges and they said yes 



Big Black Dog said:


> Does any kind of sexual act qualify under the "real talent" section?


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice cheap shot at the dead, but karen carpenter's life and death, helped draw lots more attention to eating disorders. But now your going on ignore for being a sick fuck



dilloduck said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> > Women with talent: Karen Carptenter, Dusty Springfield, Michelle Branch, Vanessa Carlton
> ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 9, 2009)

actsnoblemartin said:


> I consulted with the judges and they said yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it is not nice to kiss and tell, I will leave the blanks for you to fill in as you see fit...

"I had a girlfriend once who could __________ while ________ and never miss a _______ while singing the National Anthem and standing on her head."

Now, that's talent.

And that's the truth.


----------



## Dis (Oct 9, 2009)

actsnoblemartin said:


> Women with talent: Karen Carptenter, Dusty Springfield, Michelle Branch, Vanessa Carlton
> 
> Women with no talent, using their bodies to sell records cause they cant sing, write their own music or play an instrument profieciently
> 
> ...



Actually Christina Aguilera has quite a bit of talent.

Yer just mad cuz they're flashing skin, and you ain't getting any.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 9, 2009)

actsnoblemartin said:


> Women with talent: Karen Carptenter, Dusty Springfield, Michelle Branch, Vanessa Carlton
> 
> Women with no talent, using their bodies to sell records cause they cant sing, write their own music or play an instrument profieciently
> 
> ...


 
How about this woman?







She has no talent, cant sing, write her own music, or play an instrument profieciently...and she is unable to use her body for anything other than consuming large quantities of food, coffee, cigarettes, and alcohol.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 9, 2009)

she doesnt sing or write her own songs

therefore, while she can yell and has a decent voice, she is an immoral **** with no talent.

and your an asshole who is also going on ignore, for claiming this is because i cant get any

another stupid cheat shot liberal

fuck you



Dis said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> > Women with talent: Karen Carptenter, Dusty Springfield, Michelle Branch, Vanessa Carlton
> ...


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 9, 2009)

im mad because dressing like a hooker, is ungodly. You are supposed to save that kind of dress for your husband.

But your a moron, who cant debate so you attack the messenger.



Dis said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> > Women with talent: Karen Carptenter, Dusty Springfield, Michelle Branch, Vanessa Carlton
> ...


----------



## Dis (Oct 9, 2009)

actsnoblemartin said:


> she doesnt sing or write her own songs
> 
> therefore, while she can yell and has a decent voice, she is an immoral **** with no talent.
> 
> ...



Liberal?  LMFAO. 

You're likely more Liberal than I am, Mr. I Support Gay Marriage.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 9, 2009)

apparently your not paying attention because I no longer support gay marriage.

But i did NOT personally attack you for disagreeing with me, but i will call you a bitch, because you are acting like one



Dis said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> > she doesnt sing or write her own songs
> ...


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 9, 2009)

I now serve god, am a conservative republican and an orthodox jew.

Although not fully , they just represent what id like to be, which is a true servant of god, and godly



Dis said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> > she doesnt sing or write her own songs
> ...


----------



## Dis (Oct 9, 2009)

actsnoblemartin said:


> apparently your not paying attention because I no longer support gay marriage.
> 
> But i did NOT personally attack you for disagreeing with me, but i will call you a bitch, because you are acting like one
> 
> ...



This week, anyway..

Oh, and the passive-aggressive act is getting old.  It was dumb 4 years ago; it's still dumb.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 9, 2009)

actsnoblemartin said:


> im mad because dressing like a hooker, is ungodly. You are supposed to save that kind of dress for your husband.
> 
> But your a moron, who cant debate so you attack the messenger.
> 
> ...



You have no message ,Marty--You're  blithering idiot


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 9, 2009)

Now children, if you can't play nicely you'll have to go to your rooms.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 9, 2009)

nice try. but i am neither passive nor aggressive.

I am highly blunt maybe, but you are the one who started name calling, because you cant have a debate. I thought maybe their was some hope for you, but you are just plain retarded with your name calling.



Dis said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> > apparently your not paying attention because I no longer support gay marriage.
> ...


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 9, 2009)

she is just a stupid ****, with no manners, thats all.



Big Black Dog said:


> Now children, if you can't play nicely you'll have to go to your rooms.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 9, 2009)

actsnoblemartin said:


> she is just a stupid ****, with no manners, thats all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> but you are just plain retarded with your name calling.



priceless, Marty !


----------



## Dis (Oct 9, 2009)

actsnoblemartin said:


> nice try. but i am neither passive nor aggressive.
> 
> I am highly blunt maybe, but you are the one who started name calling, because you cant have a debate. I thought maybe their was some hope for you, but you are just plain retarded with your name calling.
> 
> ...



I didn't call you anything.  Merely pointed out you're just jealous, as happens every time you go off on one of your tangents.

Who are you to call someone a whore for the way they dress?  Nobody's stuffing your fat ass into a mini-skirt and bra, so don't fucking worry about it.


----------

